# ماهو برنامج catia



## stanpilos (11 مايو 2010)

*CATIA
برنامج كاتيا هو أقوى برامج الرسم والتصميم الميكانيكى قاطبة وذلك فى الاستفتاء السنوى لبرامج الكاد. للأسف الشديد فهو غير مشهور فى الوطن العربى لانه ببساطة لم يدخل أحد مصنع Airbus أو Toyta كى يسأل عن البرنامج الذى يستخدموه ولكن الكثير من الوكلاء والمصنعين الصغار يدخلون المصانع الصغيرة فى الخارج فيجدون البرامج الصغيرة وبالتالى من هنا جاء إنتشار البرامج الصغير و التى يطلق عليه Medium End User أو Medium Market. <ميع شركات السيارات باإستثناء مرسيدس و جميع شركات الطائرات و بناء السفن تسخدم كاتيا. أنشىء فى السبعينيات بواسطة شركة Marcel Dassault Avion للطائرات و تم طرحة للسوق عام 1981 بواسطة IBM. كاتيا يدخل ضمن برامج PLM أى Product Lifecycle Management. كاتيا أو CATIA هو إختصار Computer Aided Three Dimensional Interactive Application. و هو من القوى المطلقة والسهولة وجمال واجهة البرنامج سواء الرسم الميكانيكى و رسم الأسطح و ألواح الصاج المشكلة و دراسة حركة الميكانيزمات وحساب السرعات والعجلات و الفك والتركيب السينيمائى للتجميعات الميكانيكية و دراسة الأجهادات بكل أنواعها سوا الاستاتيكية او الديناميكية أو عمل محاكاة التصادم و دراسة الأحمال الناتجة عن حركات الميكانيزمات وهو الذى يتقنة النادر فى الوطن العربى (على حد علمى) و قوة البرنامج ليس فقط فى استنتاج الرسم الهندسى من التجميعات ولكن بربط الرسم الهندسى ببعضة فى الماكينات الكبيرة وإمكانية كتابة الماكروز و الاوتوميشن (برمجة البرنامج ليوافق احتياجاتك) وعمل محاكاة التشغيل للإجزاء التى سوف يتم تصنيعها على ماكينات ال CNC ورسم أنابيب التكييف HVAC و رسم ال Pipes و رسم الدوائر الكهربية و حتى الأسلاك الكهربية المارة خلال التصميمات و استنتاج ال Schemes من الدوائر الهيدروليكية و عمل اللحامات و دراسة الComposite materials و تصميم ورسم إسطمبات الصاج والبلاستيك وتخطيط المصانع و حتلى دراسة حركة العمال داخل المصنع... ولهذا هو أكبر برامج ال PLM . أعم البرنامج للعام الثامن على التوالى. يمكن لمن يريد التميز فى المستقبل أن يبدأ كبيرا و يتعلم ما يفيده من هذا البرنامج. ينافس كاتيا فى العالم برنامج إن إكس الشهير و برنامج برو إنجينير. لمن يريد الاستفسار:
يمكنكم مراسلتى على :
[email protected]
0109017069
م\محمد عطيه عبد السلام*


----------



## ديدين (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس و نفعنا الله بعلمك
كدت أن أتحول من solidworks إلى catia بعد هذه المقدمة الرائعة، لولا أن وزارتنا تعمل بالبرنامج الأول.
لكن أنا أتمنى أن أتعلم catia في المستقبل عندما أحصل على نسخة جيدة من البرنامج.
من المتابعبن . . .
تحياتي . . .


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (21 يونيو 2010)

جزيت خيرا على هذه المعلومات ونفعك الله وايانا بها .شكراجزيلا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح


----------



## مهندس دراغمة (12 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا أدرس في جامعة البولتكنيك بالخليل بفلسطين 
وهذه المادة تعطى كمساق كامل تدرس لمدة فصل دراسي كامل او فصلين 

كوني حسب دراستي الحالية لا اتمكن من أخذ هذا المساق اريد بعد اذنك ان كانت تتوفر لديك اي كتب تعليمية للكاتيا باللغة العربية 
وانا عالأغلب انو موجود عندي ملفات تعليمية مع الصور باللغة الانجليزية 
بحاول انو ارفقها هون في مرات قادمة
لكن اريد بالعربية لأني مبتدئ حيث يوجد خبرة بسيطة سابقة بالاوتوكاد

ولك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------

